# Looking for Cameron



## Loopypony (28 August 2011)

I'm still on the lookout for my old section D Cameron. He was sold to a dealer(we didn't know this) in 2008 and i've been searching for him ever since. He would be about 9 years old now and 14.2hh. He was passported with the Welsh Pony and Cob society. His Sire was Vaynor Matti and Dam Ffoslas Royal Ivy. He IS a gelding but according to Ned online is registered as a stallion?  

He was very very nervous when we had him, was a really sweet chap though and loved a bit some cuddles when he got used to you. He had scars all over his backend where he had been hit as a younger horse. 

Any information would be appreciated. I'm always thinking about him and worrying about how he is. The WPCS have confirmed that the passport has not been changed from my details so I cannot get in touch that way. He was microchipped as far as I remember but couldn't tell you what the number is!


----------



## cally6008 (29 August 2011)

Was the microchip number associated with the passport ?
Could the WPCS help you out with the number ?

Name of dealer ?
Location of dealer ?


----------



## Loopypony (29 August 2011)

The WPCS have been quite unhelpful sadly  

The dealer was Hayley Bartlett. THINK she was in Nottinghamshire but not certain on this.


----------



## Loopypony (11 September 2011)

Just a little 'bump' ....


----------



## Loopypony (28 September 2011)

Not heard any news yet. Any info would be so greatly appreciated!


----------



## AshleighW95 (22 November 2011)

Hiya in respond to your add i have this wonderful horse. I was trying to trace where he has been today and found your post. I hope to exchange pictures and so on with you  so glad i found out something else about him. He is still nervy but have been doing showjumping shows and have won a dressage test . He is a great friend and is always wanting attention from everyone. 





 sorry if you cant access it but just a glimpse of how well he's doing  .


----------



## Tormenta (22 November 2011)

Lovely outcome for you all!


----------



## Loopypony (22 November 2011)

Fingers crossed! Have got in touch with you AshleighW95. 

Can't see the picture but would like to think its him.


----------



## Loopypony (23 November 2011)

Case closed - its most definately my boy!


----------



## Mariposa (23 November 2011)

Aaw I love happy endings like this!


----------

